# Why kill spotted fawns ???



## BowanaLee (Sep 15, 2010)

Enough said !


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 15, 2010)

Yum Yum.  Spotted fawn stew.  Can I have a bowl?


----------



## david w. (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yeah!The meat is juicy when their under 50 pounds.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL yall just aint right!!


----------



## SowGreen (Sep 15, 2010)

Them's good eats.


----------



## TBurt (Sep 15, 2010)

looks good


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 15, 2010)

small spots small bowl


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 15, 2010)

i hope we are just joking here right fawns are baby deer get real folks


----------



## childers (Sep 15, 2010)

moose_200828 said:


> i hope we are just joking here right fawns are baby deer get real folks



they arent joking


----------



## CL3 (Sep 15, 2010)

dang! - !


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok shoot what yall want to then good luck this season sorry i thought yall was joking have fun and have a great season


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know they're tasty and all but fawns can't grow antlers after hot grease hits their butt!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just can't bring myself to do it!

That does look tasty though!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 15, 2010)

Spots give you something to aim at!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe we should have a fall turkey season and shoot poults! I bet they would be good fried like chicken!


----------



## meatseeker (Sep 15, 2010)

only 2 bowls out of entire deer?musta been really little.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 15, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> only 2 bowls out of entire deer?musta been really little.



thats funny, but im pretty sure the second pic is a crock pot


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 16, 2010)

The hind quarter fit in a regular sized crock pot with plenty of room to spare. It was cooked all night in canned whole tomatoes and spices. 
The next day it was de boned and veggies were added. I don't care how good your taste buds are, you couldn't tell it from a choice cut of high priced beef. 
We did have to add a little more water to it for corn bread sopping though.  Oh, and I had 2 big bowls and 4 pieces of corn bread.  
That was my sons starter bowl. Its enough to feed 4 or 5 men and thats only the first hind quarter.


----------



## moondogg (Sep 16, 2010)

Gotta love it.


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Sep 16, 2010)

Can always count on Lee for a good one!  Looks good! Got my mouth watering!


----------



## stev (Sep 16, 2010)

Meat is Meat .Spotted or not .


----------



## Carp (Sep 16, 2010)

That was the original idea of hunting. For food. I like it!


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 16, 2010)

there the 3 T's   tender and tasty and tote over your shoulder


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 16, 2010)

They are easier to get out of the woods to, just tuck em under the arm and keep walking.


----------



## vonnick52 (Sep 16, 2010)

I love briefcase deer, especially if you are hunting a hilly area.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 16, 2010)

Man Lee that looks so good I just slobbered all over my screen!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2010)

moose_200828 said:


> i hope we are just joking here right fawns are baby deer get real folks



And veal is just baby cow, and lamb is just baby sheep, and squab is just baby pigeon, and eggs are just pre-baby chicken, and so on ad infinitum.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> And veal is just baby cow, and lamb is just baby sheep, and squab is just baby pigeon, and eggs are just pre-baby chicken, and so on ad infinitum.



i don't eat any of the above.


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 16, 2010)

A doe is a doe is a doe, just gotta make sure them short ones don't have knots. Let'em come to dinner.


----------



## creekbender (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## skidmark (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's the morsel I've been eyeballin'... Yummy


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 16, 2010)

If you don't like stew...


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 16, 2010)

my question is why are fawns only 25 points in the challenge??????  they are smaller targets so they should be worth at least 50 points if not more!!!  a doe is a doe no matter how many spots it has!


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 16, 2010)

I've killed 4 deer in my life. one of which was a spotted fawn. prime beef is not that good.


----------



## bones-n-beards (Sep 16, 2010)

*fawns...*

im sure the tablefare is undeniable...but i just cant bring myself to shoot one... i let one walk around under my stand for 30+ mins on Sunday and it crossed my mind but something just wouldnt let me do it


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 16, 2010)

*The ?*

If it is morally or ethically a question, then ask the coyotes to leave them alone. The only point I would have trouble with is a fawn still dependent on milk. The picture above was of a spotted fawn eating golden milk nuggets around a milk feeder.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 16, 2010)

That looks delicious


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> If it is morally or ethically a question, then ask the coyotes to leave them  alone. The only point I would have trouble with is a fawn still dependent on milk. The picture above was of a spotted fawn eating golden milk nuggets around a milk feeder.




should we ask them right after they get back from the supermarket?  trying to compare a wild animal killing a fawn and a human killing one, is beyond laughable.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 16, 2010)

Carp said:


> That was the original idea of hunting. For food. I like it!



Also done with recurve bows and spears. Lol Just sayin....


----------



## gordylew (Sep 16, 2010)

*Why Kill spotted fawns?*

Because they don't come in stripes or paisley.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re:*

Because they are easier to clean and they fit better in the cooler.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

If ya kill them younguns then mama can have 2 more next year if she survives. Kind of like chicken, you kill the hen you get no eggs keep eating the eggs and keep the hen.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 16, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe we should have a fall turkey season and shoot poults! I bet they would be good fried like chicken!



You've never had shishk-a-poults?? They're GO-OD!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> You've never had shishk-a-poults?? They're GO-OD!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> If ya kill them younguns then mama can have 2 more next year if she survives. Kind of like chicken, you kill the hen you get no eggs keep eating the eggs and keep the hen.



before long, we will have 15 tags, instead of 12.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> A doe is a doe is a doe, just gotta make sure them short ones don't have knots. Let'em come to dinner.



The one in the crock pot had knots! It was marked antlerless tag! That is legal ! You can shoot 10 knot heads a year and 2 bucks , one must have four on one side! Ga regs! Aint hunting great!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't eat any of the above.





rex upshaw said:


> should we ask them right after they get back from the supermarket?  trying to compare a wild animal killing a fawn and a human killing one, is beyond laughable.





rex upshaw said:


> before long, we will have 15 tags, instead of 12.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 16, 2010)

*Why kill spotted fawns*

Cause.... I can


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 16, 2010)

Spotted Fawn, Turkey Poults, Eggs, Yearling Bass, 4" Trout. Good eating any time of year! Hunters, not "Sportsmen". My kind of people.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


>



i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it shooting one.



Gotta agree here... there definitly isn't any sport in killing a spotted fawn.. BUT, if it's meat you want.. there probably isn't any better


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it.



Its not like they are killing them out of your backyard so why come on here and complain about whats already been done?


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2010)

We aren't talking sport, Sport.  We are talking groceries here.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 16, 2010)

I must admit I fail to see the "sport" in it too. Especially if you use compound bows, auto-loading rifles or in-line muzzleloaders, but that is another issue.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was taught at a young age that you can't eat antlers. So if any deer comes in my range spots or not I'm gonna try to put It on my dinner table


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 16, 2010)

SPORT  I believe there must be a mistake this is a hunting forum. the sports forum is on the ESPN website.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 16, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> The one in the crock pot had knots! It was marked antlerless tag! That is legal ! You can shoot 10 knot heads a year and 2 bucks , one must have four on one side! Ga regs! Aint hunting great!



YEP!   How many other states can you kill 12 bucks a year legally.  GA is great, and button bucks are delicious, I perfer mine bbqed on hickory coals but no hard feelings to the wack master bowanna.


----------



## david w. (Sep 16, 2010)

Who knew is thread would get this popular.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 16, 2010)

All this drama from on a HUNTING forum over a dead animal ....really? Nobody said you had to kill one .


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2010)

bowbuck said:


> YEP!   How many other states can you kill 12 bucks a year legally.  GA is great, and button bucks are delicious, I perfer mine bbqed on hickory coals but no hard feelings to the wack master bowanna.



No pun intended! Fla. you can kill 2 bucks a day the whole season! Does with a bow during bow! 2 day buck or doe! Rifle buck only but you get one week of doe! 3 in a week or something like that! At no time in fla can you kill a spotted fawn!  And again I was just answering your question!

And the wack master knew what he was doing when he started this thread cause he likes to  If you know what I mean!


----------



## Fluke (Sep 16, 2010)

I am so glad yall dont hunt with me.


----------



## GusGus (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it.



I dont see the sport in bowling, cricket or badmitton so I dont do it. I certainly dont whine on their forums.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

longbeard09 said:


> some people kill any deer they see becasue they cant eat cow meat because they are allergic to eat it. i would do the same!!!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2010)

Yall. he is just sitting back laughing he got yall right where he wants yall. Don't let what other people do get you all worked up if it don't have any thing to do with you. some people just like


----------



## MD746 (Sep 16, 2010)

Those little ones are sure easy to clean.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 16, 2010)

MD746 said:


> Those little ones are sure easy to clean.



Yep.  Just hold up the back legs like a rabbit and peel the hide off.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2010)

He is getting old it help him to have some thing to aim at.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 16, 2010)

longbeard09 said:


> some people kill any deer they see becasue they cant eat cow meat because they are allergic to eat it. i would do the same!!!



lol he aint allergic to beef he just likes the way deer meat taste


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 16, 2010)

hound dog said:


> He is getting old it help him to have some thing to aim at.



 Boy he got you there Lee. Yall don't let Lee fool ya he kills monsters he's a movie star don't yall know!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> before long, we will have 15 tags, instead of 12.


 That would be fine with me, then maybe south ga would see the dileama n ga has (no deer) besides I can't fill 12 tags so it does not matter if I have 50


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it.


 Sounds to me like they are feeding thereselves not looking for sports


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

slghtr2000 said:


> I was taught at a young age that you can't eat antlers. So if any deer comes in my range spots or not I'm gonna try to put It on my dinner table


 As someone else stated elsewhere, if you grind the horns up you can use the powder as a filler with your flour to make gravy,bisquits, you could also use it with your corn meal to make corn bread. So the bigger the rack the more baking materials you save!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> That would be fine with me, then maybe south ga would see the dileama n ga has (no deer) besides I can't fill 12 tags so it does not matter if I have 50



you got that right no deer here.


----------



## ted 88 (Sep 16, 2010)

as long as there arent any spots on the meat i dont see a problem with it.


----------



## JAMES09780 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was taught "If it is brown it is going down". I did kill a 4 point already but it was the first one in range. The horns went with the head "Over the hill and in the ditch". Just meat here for me.


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 16, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> The one in the crock pot had knots! It was marked antlerless tag! That is legal ! You can shoot 10 knot heads a year and 2 bucks , one must have four on one side! Ga regs! Aint hunting great!



I wasn't sayin this for the sake of legality, I said that bc I am not shooting young bucks- I'll give them a pass for 3 more years most likely. I am well aware of what I am alowed to kill. 

But that's me, as long as you're not on my land kill what you want.


----------



## moondogg (Sep 16, 2010)

this is too funny. Got anymore stew.


----------



## bownutz (Sep 16, 2010)

Whiteeagle said:


> Spotted Fawn, Turkey Poults, Eggs, Yearling Bass, 4" Trout. Good eating any time of year! Hunters, not "Sportsmen". My kind of people.



Amen brother, this is NOT a sport.  This a way of life. Hunting is a means   Of survival of omnivores such as humans.  You either forage or hunt.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 16, 2010)

In tennessee I can kill 3 doe per day everyday of the season!!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> should we ask them right after they get back from the supermarket?  trying to compare a wild animal killing a fawn and a human killing one, is beyond laughable.



Really? I am sure many a Native American killed fawns, so its good enough for me. Personally, I try not to but have on several occasions shot small deer, just never one with spots, not that a month later they are that much bigger!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 16, 2010)

JAMES09780 said:


> I was taught "If it is brown it is going down". I did kill a 4 point already but it was the first one in range. The horns went with the head "Over the hill and in the ditch". Just meat here for me.



Man, never throw horns away, I could use them and will come pick em up!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 16, 2010)

i like the way you do buisness bowanna!!!!! looks good!!


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 16, 2010)

It is not always for sport, sometimes it is for the meat.  It was not that long ago when people were hungry and they weren't so concerned with things like how cute the critter is and so forth.  As long as the fawn is utilized, I think it should be up to the individual. A pet peave of mine is people discribe fawns as babies, they are not and that mind set is whats wrong with our nation today. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 16, 2010)

yum yum gimmie sum. Thwack!


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't bring myself to shoot a spotted fawn but i'm definately not gonna give someone any heck for doing it.

Get-r-done!!!


----------



## Blisterapine (Sep 16, 2010)

You would have to be starving to death or a heartless tool to shoot a spotted fawn to me, MOP , sorry but how??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 16, 2010)

If it's small enough, you could stick the whole thing in a roaster...instead of smoked turkey legs, you could have smoked fawn legs! And make sure you have a side of shishk-a-poults to go with it!


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 16, 2010)

Blisterapine said:


> You would have to be starving to death or a heartless tool to shoot a spotted fawn to me, MOP , sorry but how??



So which one is it Bowanna, You don't look to be starving....


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah your next show bowanna lets see you shoot one


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 16, 2010)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> my question is why are fawns only 25 points in the challenge??????  they are smaller targets so they should be worth at least 50 points if not more!!!  a doe is a doe no matter how many spots it has!



They should be more because their smaller targets. Their also tough to hit with your mouth watering. 




david13 said:


> Who knew is thread would get this popular.



------------>



Fluke said:


> I am so glad yall dont hunt with me.



Sounds like a bad case of the Bambi syndrome. It may be to late to lay off the Walt Disney. This ones probably fatal.  



hound dog said:


> He is getting old it help him to have some thing to aim at.



Hey, I resemble that remark. 



Blisterapine said:


> You would have to be starving to death or a heartless tool to shoot a spotted fawn to me, MOP , sorry but how??



Another case of the Bambi Syndrome. Probably one of those guys that eat baby unborn chickens fer breakfast. 


Do you hear that ? Its in my kitchen.    Its those left overs calling my name. Round 2 !


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2010)

Buuuurp !


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not cryin', jr., just don't see the sport in it.


 Eating fine vittles is sport enough. It also helps keep your aim good for the bigger targets.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 18, 2010)

j_seph said:


> That would be fine with me, then maybe south ga would see the dileama n ga has (no deer) besides I can't fill 12 tags so it does not matter if I have 50



OMG!!!!!!  i wish people would stop saying there are no deer in north georgia!!!!!  there are plenty of deer all over the entire state!  yes there are more deer in certain area's i go to the mountains of north georgia 4 days a week and i see just as many deer up there as i do here.  just because you don't want to hunt where they are because its hard to get to doesn't mean they aren't there! so stop it all ready we ain't buying it anymore!


----------



## brownitisdown (Sep 18, 2010)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> OMG!!!!!!  i wish people would stop saying there are no deer in north georgia!!!!!  there are plenty of deer all over the entire state!  yes there are more deer in certain area's i go to the mountains of north georgia 4 days a week and i see just as many deer up there as i do here.  just because you don't want to hunt where they are because its hard to get to doesn't mean they aren't there! so stop it all ready we ain't buying it anymore!



how about letting us know were u are seeing all the deer at then


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 18, 2010)

in the woods.  you got to get out of the truck and walk into the woods and up some hills.  maybe even down some.  they are there along with the bears and squirrels.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 18, 2010)

They make small crock pots too


----------



## david w. (Sep 18, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Buuuurp !



You left some......


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 18, 2010)

There's plenty of deer up here, if you know where to go and how to hunt 'em.  It is very hard to figure them out, though. And the work begins after you take the shot.

A couple years ago, the herd did get hit pretty hard with black tongue(or blue tongue).  People were finding multiple deer dead, especially around water sources.  And some of the deer I saw that were harvested looked poor and some had hooves and horns that were pretty deformed.  Between that and road hunters we were hurtin'.  But, they've seem to make a pretty good comeback this year.

I've killed almost all of my deer in the mountains.  My best year was '05.  I harvested 8 deer locally between WMA's and NF.


As far as telling you where to go:  I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill ya'


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2010)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> OMG!!!!!! i wish people would stop saying there are no deer in north georgia!!!!! there are plenty of deer all over the entire state! yes there are more deer in certain area's i go to the mountains of north georgia 4 days a week and i see just as many deer up there as i do here. just because you don't want to hunt where they are because its hard to get to doesn't mean they aren't there! so stop it all ready we ain't buying it anymore!


 


Bowhunter Matt said:


> in the woods. you got to get out of the truck and walk into the woods and up some hills. maybe even down some. they are there along with the bears and squirrels.


 


brownitisdown said:


> how about letting us know were u are seeing all the deer at then


What county might you be talking about?
I have friends that are in their early 60's that have hunted those mountains since they were old enough to carry a gun. You can figure close to 50 years they been hunting those mountains. When they go it's at least a mile and usually 3. Most of the places they go you never see anyone. Yea one of em or their son will kill a hoss of a buck about every year but as far as seeing deer every trip and seeing 5-10 deer a weekend, ain't happening. Sounds like you are on some private land in the hills.


----------



## country_guy9734 (Sep 18, 2010)

gatta love that good eatn!


----------



## country_guy9734 (Sep 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by Fluke  
I am so glad yall dont hunt with me.


yall kinda people trip me out.

do what you do bowanna . there just mad bc they cant hit those little targets


----------



## Bubba moore (Sep 18, 2010)

*spotted fawns*

Yes I love baby meat. Got my first kill of the year opening 
morning. 33lbs with guts.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's another reason Lee!

I didn't kill it but I got no problem cooking and eating it!


----------



## blazer21 (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks very very tasty!  Let em fly!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 18, 2010)

Spot on a stick.


----------



## david w. (Sep 18, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> Here's another reason Lee!
> 
> I didn't kill it but I got no problem cooking and eating it!



Sooooo,Where's mine?


----------



## albridges (Sep 18, 2010)

Watched one for about thirty minutes this morning, Hunting with C-Bow my red dot was bigger than 3/4 of its body. Maybe 15lbs of meat. Let her walk.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 18, 2010)

That'll work Billy !!!!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 19, 2010)

To those of you who wish to challenge the "sport" issue of spot, I want you to consider our right to hunt for whichever purpose we legally choose. It is our right, for the moment, to choose our quarry within State and Federal guidelines.

 It is also our right to choose meat from the woods or the supermarket. I prefer to make things enjoyable. I'd rather drag a deer than push a cart. And also prefer to hunt deer than shoot. But I will do both. 

 You may not prefer or understand some one else, But your lack of understanding does not make them wrong. God Bless America. Enjoy your thing and let the others have theirs. We all have too much common ground to allow "milk lips" to create separation.

   We as individuals make our own goals and decide what the measure of success is. I hope everyone has a successful season  .


----------



## jwhite (Sep 19, 2010)

I kill a couple of fawns a year. The meat is a little bit more tender. I do my best to make sure it isn't a button buck before i shoot it.


----------

